# Oil, Paper, Timber, and Coal Co.



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

When it comes to the above mentioned lands, i just need a place to park my truck. Very few of these have contact information available. Oil wells are supposed to have a number on them where you can reach the company, but i have only seen a few that do. Usually open to recreational use, just hard to track down a permission slip. 
..
Not advocating trespassing, but without any contact info it is hard to get the slip filled out. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Go to the county seat and look up who owns the land.I beleave you need to go to the exstenson office.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a plat book from the Chamber of Commerce and you'll always have that for reference. I'd check before hunting anywhere that you assume is open for recreatioal use. Those lands around here are off limits unless you have permission, which isn't often easy to get.


----------

